# Two Different Figures on Property Taxes



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I've been perusing various real estate websites (msl listings) for info on a property I may be interested in. Every site states the same 2016 figure for annual taxes, but a few show an additional number that is significantly higher. What does this mean?


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Go to the county auditor website, or call them and ask.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Post some links of examples


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Assessed Value?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah...examples would be nice....
You said in was some real estate sites....manye post one ?
Sounds like assessed value...... and possible est. fair market value.
Not necessary the same thing..


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

The first figure found on every site states $1,046. But there is another under "Public Facts" that has taxable value at $2,500. Is that the same as fair market value? Since the property is only assessed at $15,000 that seems excessive. But then this is good ol' New York State.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Got a link?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Without a link, it would be hard to guess. Even $1,046 sounds high for a $15K assessed piece of property as that would be almost 14%. Mobile home on the property that is not taxed as real estate maybe?


----------

